# Severe Sinus Pain From GERD?



## 17939 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi all,Does anyone have severe sinus pain from GERD? I have been in a state of constant sinus pain since being diagnosed with GERD last summer. This symptoms are never the same & at times they are better or worse than others. It's mostly a scratchy throat, pain in my nose, cheeks or ears. Sometimes it feels like I have razor blades in my sinuses. I've had CT skans on my chest & sinuses. Also a scope on my sinuses that reveals nothing.Thanks for any reply,k


----------



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

Hi KalyYep I have had the same thing. The burning can even hurt in my teeth. Luckily though mine is intermittent.Marsha


----------



## 17939 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey Marsha,I have the burning in my teeth sensation too sometimes. It seems like eating sooths the symptoms but I can't eat 24/7! Have you found anything that helps you at all?k.


----------



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

I started taking the perscription prilosec and it has helped greatly. Last week though I had a bad bout and started getting panic attacks along with it.Have you been scoped yet?Marsha


----------



## 17939 (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh yeah - I have had CT skans on both my chest & sinuses. I also had a scope done on my sinuses. When this first started last summer I had really bad chest pains. It felt like heart palpitations. My primary doc did an EKG just to be sure it was not, then he put me on 15 days of Prevacid. This eventually fixed the chest pains but gave me horrible "c". I have had the sinus trouble in some way or form ever since. I do have steroid nose spays that the ENT gave me, but he seems to think that the main culprit is reflux too.Funny that you talk about panic attacks. When this all started I was getting those. Very wierd! All of the sudden I would get really clausterphobic & feel like I was going to pass out. Scary!k.


----------



## 21024 (Nov 28, 2005)

I can relate to the sinus pain. I am always having problems with my sinuses. I have Gerd but never thought it was associated. I have trouble finding something that makes my sinus pain and headache go away. The typical Meds i usually take (nasonex,Zrytec and pain reliever) do not really help the symptoms anymore. It is like it has to run it's course.


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi, I too have all of the above and take prilosec nasonex and astilin also guifenex a mucus reducing pill and try to use a saline solution as told to do by my allergist. I have a wierd feeling like choking on phlegm now all the time and my throat closes up and then I have major panic attacks, now some mornings i choke so bad i throw up cause the stuff wont get out or go down and my gad reflex is almost gone i gag on anything now. I have talked to my dr. I do have gerd and ibs and panick attacks and diabetis but by far the swollen throat and choking are the worst what has any body been told do about it besides what I have already done. my allergist also went and shrunk my tissues in my nose that helped a little , major panic attack when he numbed my throat, yuckkkkk.any advice?????


----------



## 19179 (Jan 19, 2006)

I've been bothered by this stuff for quite some time, but this past summer had a bout of allergy attacks that sent me to ER. I felt like I was going to choke on my own phlem, and was in a full blown panic attack. The docs said the back of my throat was bleeding and raw from sinuses draining, caused by reflux. My throat was sore to touch, pain radiated up to jaw, teeth and ear. My eye wouldn't stop watering either. They gave me anti histimines, nasal spray, and claritan. I took these with an extra dose of prevacid for a month and it cleared up. I also broke out in a severe case of hives during this episode, which no one seemed to connect with the other issues, until I had another bout of them with an attack 2 weeks ago.I read something on the web recently after going through that, and it suggested gargoling with salt water, works like the saline spray, only gets to the throat immediately. I was surprised at how well it worked, slept through the night without coughing!!!!Just a thought, and it won't hurt to try.Hope you are all finding ways to deal with this!!! I do well for awhile then it hits me again.Donna


----------



## 17939 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi Wikked,Your symptoms sound alot like mine! I too was having panic attacks, felt like I could not swallow or breath. The back of my throat & nose has bled due to sinus drainage & congestion. I feel chest pain from reflux only occasionally but the sinus pain is always there in some form or another. I took Prevacid for reflux then saline nose spray, Nascort & Nassonex for the sinus.I'm sick of it!Kaly


----------

